# Kevin Garnett's wingspan



## Tensai19o6 (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been trying to find info on KG's wingspan for quite a while, however all they say is he has an enormous wingspan. What I want to know is, how long is KG's wingspan? Oh, & also how long are Shaq's, AK47's & Big Ben's? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tensai19o6</b>!
> I've been trying to find info on KG's wingspan for quite a while, however all they say is he has an enormous wingspan. What I want to know is, how long is KG's wingspan? *Oh, & also how long are Shaq's, AK47's & Big Ben's?* Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'm also kind of interested in knowing the wingspan of established players like KG, Duncan, etc.


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

I can't give you the exact number, but an average wingspan is about the same as someone's height. KG is 7-0, but obviously has long arms so I'd guess his is about 7-6. Duncan is probably around 7-2. I read something that said Prince's wingspan is 7-2 so that's something to go off.


----------

